# My girls first run



## Texan69

My girl is on day 3 of her first run.
she is starting to feel incredibly tired, hungry and hot. 
Also she is up one pound but she’s been in a deficit and consistently training. Moderate carb diet.
dose is 200mg daily planning for a 21 day cycle. May bump up to 400 after day 7 if tolerance is good


----------



## jennerrator

Good luck...stay safe!


----------



## Trump

Dont bump it just stick with the 21 days or even 14 days. Trust me for her first run stick the the same dose throughout. 
The fact that she is tired,hot and hungry now after 3 doses tells me she should not up the dose. 
Right now she has accumulated about 400mg into her body by day 7 it will be over 500mg then you want to add another 200mg to the mix putting it to 700mg within 4 or 5 days that’s now 1000mg accumulated in a female that’s far too much for her first dose.
Ephidrine will help with the hunger and the tiredness. 



Texan69 said:


> My girl is on day 3 of her first run.
> she is starting to feel incredibly tired, hungry and hot.
> Also she is up one pound but she’s been in a deficit and consistently training. Moderate carb diet.
> dose is 200mg daily planning for a 21 day cycle. May bump up to 400 after day 7 if tolerance is good


----------



## transcend2007

3 day is just the beginning ... the most important thing is stay consistent with diet and exercise ... I agree with Trump .. keep same dosage and complete the cycle .. the worst thing would be for her to quit ... also increase her H20 (water) consumption ... that's critical to feeling better, moderating temp ... and ultimately losing weight.


----------



## John Ziegler

what is she using ?


----------



## Trump

Its in the DNP forum Z


John Ziegler said:


> what is she using ?


----------



## John Ziegler

Nevermind I get it now 

tell her i said 

you can do side bends or sit ups 

but please dont lose that butt


----------



## metsfan4life

Texan69 said:


> My girl is on day 3 of her first run.
> she is starting to feel incredibly tired, hungry and hot.
> Also she is up one pound but she’s been in a deficit and consistently training. Moderate carb diet.
> dose is 200mg daily planning for a 21 day cycle. May bump up to 400 after day 7 if tolerance is good



Yeah day 3 is where she will start to feel some of it usually. Trump already mentioned it, but do not have her up the dose. Like mentioned before, its her 1st run with DNP and shouldnt really be upping the dose on this. Let her run out the 200mg cycle to see how she responds throughout a cycle. 200mg is usually great for a woman, not too many really need the 400mg. The fact that she is up a pound is normal, a lot of people will retain water. Myself, I usually stay around the same weight for 1st couple of days, other people lose it to start and then some water weight will retain throughout. Best idea for DNP is dont judge by the mirror while on it, use your body (or hers in this case) to judge what is going on. Tired is normal, her body is using a lot of energy right now which is why the DNP works. The hunger is normal with lot of people, it hits me HARD at the end of my cycle every single time. The heat...well thats going to be expected. that can be controlled, to some extent, with the carb in take. but all in all, shes just starting off and sounds good, just keep her at the 200mg for the run, if SHE really wants to up it, have her run 14 days of 200mg and then run 3 days of 400mg and then come off.


----------



## Texan69

Trump said:


> Dont bump it just stick with the 21 days or even 14 days. Trust me for her first run stick the the same dose throughout.
> The fact that she is tired,hot and hungry now after 3 doses tells me she should not up the dose.
> Right now she has accumulated about 400mg into her body by day 7 it will be over 500mg then you want to add another 200mg to the mix putting it to 700mg within 4 or 5 days that’s now 1000mg accumulated in a female that’s far too much for her first dose.
> Ephidrine will help with the hunger and the tiredness.



Thank you for the advice 
will keep it at 200mg


----------



## MrRippedZilla

What is her current weight?


----------



## John Ziegler

MrRippedZilla said:


> What is her current weight?



post 121 https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/28279-Big-ole-booties-(caution-Man-Ass-inside)/page11


----------



## Texan69

MrRippedZilla said:


> What is her current weight?


 
Im not sure she won’t tell me I think it’s around 170-180. She’s 5’6 but very curvy 
When we met she was in her best shape 
at 150 size 4 but wore a 6 because of her ass
its always been about that big even when she was a lot smaller. She said she wants to drop 30 pounds within a year and get back to her college size when she says she looked her best


----------



## Texan69

She is saying the heat is not as bad now and the lethargy has decreased. Workouts are not suffering too bad. She isn’t down any weight on the scale but as the vets on here said that isn’t indicative of anything bad. I can’t tell a difference in her body but I see her every day so I’ll be the last to notice it prolly
she seems to be handling the sides very well
she says she’s just a little tired and the heat will come in intermittent hot flashes
in fact last night she said she was cold and had me turn the air down haha
She is wanting to up it but I’ve told her all the vets here said to keep it at 200mg and advised her more is not always better. Told her she’s lucky she is handling the sides well as from what I’ve heard DNP can be absolutely hell


----------



## MrRippedZilla

So 200mg for her is around 2.5mg/kg, which is within the recommended dosing range. If the side effects are an issue, like boys said above, absolutely do not go up in dose under any circumstances. Obviously, she needs to be patient. Even with DNP, that is a lot of weight that needs to be moved.


----------



## Texan69

MrRippedZilla said:


> So 200mg for her is around 2.5mg/kg, which is within the recommended dosing range. If the side effects are an issue, like boys said above, absolutely do not go up in dose under any circumstances. Obviously, she needs to be patient. Even with DNP, that is a lot of weight that needs to be moved.



As of now the side effects aren’t really an issue for her looks like they’ve subsided 
just intermittent heat flashes and a bit of leathery but only when she’s off work and done with gym she says her energy is fine during the day, she’s just crashing when she’s done with everything 
but still gonna keep the dose where it’s at to be safe 
Maybe try a few days at 400mg the next go around if she’s tolerating it well the second cycle but we’ll cross the bridge when she gets there


----------



## Trump

Side effects are diet related so I guessing she is having less carbs if she having less sides.

Day 7-10 is when the lethargy will hit most she will hit a brick wall. 

Glad your listening to advice it is so easy to up your dose on dnp too soon, if you can next time try getting 100mg caps and then if you do increase your dose it’s not double.



Texan69 said:


> As of now the side effects aren’t really an issue for her looks like they’ve subsided
> just intermittent heat flashes and a bit of leathery but only when she’s off work and done with gym she says her energy is fine during the day, she’s just crashing when she’s done with everything
> but still gonna keep the dose where it’s at to be safe
> Maybe try a few days at 400mg the next go around if she’s tolerating it well the second cycle but we’ll cross the bridge when she gets there


----------



## Texan69

Trump said:


> Side effects are diet related so I guessing she is having less carbs if she having less sides.
> 
> Day 7-10 is when the lethargy will hit most she will hit a brick wall.
> 
> Glad your listening to advice it is so easy to up your dose on dnp too soon, if you can next time try getting 100mg caps and then if you do increase your dose it’s not double.



Ya just have the 200mg capsules with powder
i mean could usually empty some of the powder out but won’t be precise but could weigh the powder take half out and say close enough to 100mg but I know it doesn’t really work like that


----------



## Texan69

She is down 1 pound. She is on a low to moderate Carb diet. Workouts are about 40 mins of moderate intensity weights and 20nijs of low intensity cardio. Due to her low calorie intake and the dnp she’s cutting back on the intensity to avoid burnout and overtraining due to the poor recovery. 

Shes drinking a ton of water so she’s peeing every 5 mins.


----------



## Trump

Just keep going that 1lb will prob be 4 when the water weight goes. How low are her calories??



Texan69 said:


> She is down 1 pound. She is on a low to moderate Carb diet. Workouts are about 40 mins of moderate intensity weights and 20nijs of low intensity cardio. Due to her low calorie intake and the dnp she’s cutting back on the intensity to avoid burnout and overtraining due to the poor recovery.
> 
> Shes drinking a ton of water so she’s peeing every 5 mins.


----------



## Texan69

Trump said:


> Just keep going that 1lb will prob be 4 when the water weight goes. How low are her calories??



Think about 1400 calories for the day 
her workours are pretty good not balls the the wall but pretty good when I go with her which is half the week.


----------



## Texan69

Today she is up 2 pounds and says she feels so bloated she’s getting upset but I’m telling her the results won’t show till you end it and the DNP clears your system but I guess I understand it’s like taking something that’s supposed to add mass and your lifting like crazy and eating good then you get smaller and weaker would discourage me too. But she’s gonna stick it out at least 14 days but no more than 21


----------



## Trump

she is going to look and feel like shit while on she just needs to avoid scales and mirrors or she will go nuts 



Texan69 said:


> Think about 1400 calories for the day
> her workours are pretty good not balls the the wall but pretty good when I go with her which is half the week.


----------



## Texan69

Trump said:


> she is going to look and feel like shit while on she just needs to avoid scales and mirrors or she will go nuts



When can she expect to see any weight loss?
adter she stops taking it and it clears her system?


----------



## Jin

Texan69 said:


> When can she expect to see any weight loss?
> adter she stops taking it and it clears her system?



You give your lady very strong, dangerous weight loss drugs and you yourself don’t know their effects?

You should be very thankful that Trump is doing all your thinking for you.


----------



## Trump

Water should slowly start to go a few days after stopping. And can take up to a few weeks to see all of it gone.
 Due to the half life it will still be in her body for a while so still wouldn’t advise drinking alcohol for a week afterwards.
She will peak at about 540mg on 200mg per day so 36 hours after her last dose there still be 270mg then another 36 hours 135mg and so on till it’s gone. 
Not everyone reacts the same to dnp so I would only do 14 days myself for a first time max then see if you get the desired results. If you don’t then why bother putting the shit in your body. You can always do another run



Texan69 said:


> When can she expect to see any weight loss?
> adter she stops taking it and it clears her system?


----------



## metsfan4life

Yeah Trump has pretty much answered everything possible that i could add. the weight isnt something she should REALLY watch too closely or get worried about while on it. I can flux all over the dang place while on a cycle of DNP, up down stay the same they it just goes everywhere. Biggest advice, especially for someone who is worried about the #...dont even step a foot on the scale except for before on and then about 10 days out. The water is going to flux that weight depending on how she ends up retaining water. But once she is off, it will start to come out, like Trump said. Some see the best results around 4-5days off and then others are around 7-10. Id really have her not touch a single drop of alcohol until shes several weeks out since shes really wanting to see the end results of it. If she makes another run the future, it easily be a tad different.

As far as splitting the caps in half, I wouldnt recommend it unless she dosnt mind the dosages being off, i mean if she takes the same pill half back to back days, maybe. But make sure you have some emptycaps bc she isnt going to want to swallow that powder whole...it burns the throat and will cause some serious issues. After about 15 days for me my throat starts to cringe just from the pill residue


----------



## Texan69

metsfan4life said:


> Yeah Trump has pretty much answered everything possible that i could add. the weight isnt something she should REALLY watch too closely or get worried about while on it. I can flux all over the dang place while on a cycle of DNP, up down stay the same they it just goes everywhere. Biggest advice, especially for someone who is worried about the #...dont even step a foot on the scale except for before on and then about 10 days out. The water is going to flux that weight depending on how she ends up retaining water. But once she is off, it will start to come out, like Trump said. Some see the best results around 4-5days off and then others are around 7-10. Id really have her not touch a single drop of alcohol until shes several weeks out since shes really wanting to see the end results of it. If she makes another run the future, it easily be a tad different.
> 
> As far as splitting the caps in half, I wouldnt recommend it unless she dosnt mind the dosages being off, i mean if she takes the same pill half back to back days, maybe. But make sure you have some emptycaps bc she isnt going to want to swallow that powder whole...it burns the throat and will cause some serious issues. After about 15 days for me my throat starts to cringe just from the pill residue




Thanks! Ya I know y’all keep telling me don’t worry about the weight etc she’s just getting frustrated. Of course still haven’t had alcohol on cycle and will keep it that way!! We aren’t big drinkers anyway but once a week we do go out with a group of friends and she will have about two vodka tonics but she’s saying she wants to cut all alcohol out until she reaches her goal weight. She’s good about not having to drink if we go out so that makes it easy. 
Gonna keep the dose at one cap per day. Probably 14 days but absolutely not more than 21 days.


----------



## Texan69

Trump said:


> Water should slowly start to go a few days after stopping. And can take up to a few weeks to see all of it gone.
> Due to the half life it will still be in her body for a while so still wouldn’t advise drinking alcohol for a week afterwards.
> She will peak at about 540mg on 200mg per day so 36 hours after her last dose there still be 270mg then another 36 hours 135mg and so on till it’s gone.
> Not everyone reacts the same to dnp so I would only do 14 days myself for a first time max then see if you get the desired results. If you don’t then why bother putting the shit in your body. You can always do another run





Thank you for the advice!! Always appreciated


----------



## Jin

Texan69 said:


> I know that DNP is a proton trans locator and works by making cellular respiration less efficient this causing fat loss.  wom]



Since you used sciency words I believe you.


----------



## German89

What is discussed in PM is to be kept in PM. That is a warning. You do not betray someones trust like that. Especially when they specifically asked you NOT TO SHARE it out in the open.  

Do not justify your actions.

A yes ma'am is plenty to confirm you understand. And an apology to trump.


----------



## Texan69

German89 said:


> What is discussed in PM is to be kept in PM. That is a warning. You do not betray someones trust like that. Especially when they specifically asked you NOT TO SHARE it out in the open.
> 
> Do not justify your actions.
> 
> A yes ma'am is plenty to confirm you understand. And an apology to trump.



yes ma’am, I can assure you all it was not intentional but I know that does not make it better. Deeply embarsssed and ashamed at my self


----------



## Trump

Apology been accepted all forgotten about 



Texan69 said:


> yes ma’am, I can assure you all it was not intentional but I know that does not make it better. Deeply embarsssed and ashamed at my self


----------



## MrRippedZilla

Jin said:


> Since you used sciency words I believe you.


Except DNP is actually a mitochondrial uncoupler - the impact on protons is just a consequence of this. 
The act of uncoupling involves a disconnect between electron transport & ATP production. One of the consequences of this is a decrease in mitochondria membrane potential. This decrease allows more protons to "leak" out of the the inner membrane, which results in temporarily decreased calcium influx, reduced free radical formation, lower ROS, etc. Basically, I just described how DNP decreases oxidative stress. Making the supplementation of anti-oxidants along side it, done & advocated by the clueless, pointless. 

How it causes fat loss: the act of uncoupling reduces the efficiency of ADP>ATP conversion = heat generation & cell mitochondria having to work harder = metabolic increase. So you end up having to use more cellular fuel (food) to create the same amount of ATP. This is essentially an irreversible process. If you overdo it with the dosing and produce too much heat then your cells start to die off. And you along with them in most cases. 

I'm aware that this was an unnecessarily technical post. But I couldn't help myself so...


----------



## BRICKS

MrRippedZilla said:


> Except DNP is actually a mitochondrial uncoupler - the impact on protons is just a consequence of this.
> The act of uncoupling involves a disconnect between electron transport & ATP production. One of the consequences of this is a decrease in mitochondria membrane potential. This decrease allows more protons to "leak" out of the the inner membrane, which results in temporarily decreased calcium influx, reduced free radical formation, lower ROS, etc. Basically, I just described how DNP decreases oxidative stress. Making the supplementation of anti-oxidants along side it, done & advocated by the clueless, pointless.
> 
> How it causes fat loss: the act of uncoupling reduces the efficiency of ADP>ATP conversion = heat generation & cell mitochondria having to work harder = metabolic increase. So you end up having to use more cellular fuel (food) to create the same amount of ATP. This is essentially an irreversible process. If you overdo it with the dosing and produce too much heat then your cells start to die off. And you along with them in most cases.
> 
> I'm aware that this was an unnecessarily technical post. But I couldn't hep myself so...



Like a moth to a flame.....

Actually good shit 'Zilla, thank you for posting this.


----------



## Straight30weight

MrRippedZilla said:


> If you overdo it with the dosing and produce too much heat then your cells start to die off. And you along with them in most cases.


I’m not too bright so most of what you wrote is lost on me. However, these two sentences that I quoted really stand out to me. Like most things, too much is a bad thing....


----------



## Trump

I would always air on the side of caution with this stuff



Straight30weight said:


> I’m not too bright so most of what you wrote is lost on me. However, these two sentences that I quoted really stand out to me. Like most things, too much is a bad thing....


----------



## Texan69

Day 11 today. Pretty much the same 
although last night she said she felt like she had a fever so I suppose she experienced more heat last night than before. Thursday will be day 14 and last day. Will be excited to see what results are yielded


----------



## Trump

She gone a day further than I have ever done, I was done by day 10 both times. I was in the Nigerian swamps though both times so that might of added too it 



Texan69 said:


> Day 11 today. Pretty much the same
> although last night she said she felt like she had a fever so I suppose she experienced more heat last night than before. Thursday will be day 14 and last day. Will be excited to see what results are yielded


----------



## jennerrator

What’s the weight loss expected?


----------



## Trump

There are loads of variables but it wouldn’t be out of the ordinary to lose 0.5 - 1lb per day of fat. 



jennerrator said:


> What’s the weight loss expected?


----------



## metsfan4life

jennerrator said:


> What’s the weight loss expected?



really just varies. seen people lose a few pounds up to 12. being her 1st go around with it, more of a trial IMO. should be a good idea for her in the future tho


----------



## jennerrator

Interesting for sure ...was just curious


----------



## MS1605

jennerrator said:


> What’s the weight loss expected?



Lol, typical to get several different answers but from all of my research and it is been extremely vast, it seems the most common reported amount is 2 lbs every 3 days average. I have read that for years and years now but most things you read online about DNP are 100% broscience so...

.02


----------



## Texan69

Today is day 14, scale is finally down 4 pounds. She’s happy she finally sees some loss and wanted to extend to 21 days but i convinced her based off the advice given to me by trump, Mets and some others to keep it short so she agreed let’s keep it at 14 days so today is last day. See what the scale looks like after a few days when the water clears and see if the weight loss yielded is worth her taking this risky drug. So will weigh again a few days from now and see what she’s at. She is wanting to be close to a 10 pound loss since she’s been real good with her diet being under maintenance and consitent in the gym. But I told her any loss is good! But I would say if the loss is less than 5 pounds we probably won’t do another run with dnp since that loss may not be worth the potential effects of it. But it is up to her


----------



## Trump

The losses will keep coming plus it will be all body fat.



Texan69 said:


> Today is day 14, scale is finally down 4 pounds. She’s happy she finally sees some loss and wanted to extend to 21 days but i convinced her based off the advice given to me by trump, Mets and some others to keep it short so she agreed let’s keep it at 14 days so today is last day. See what the scale looks like after a few days when the water clears and see if the weight loss yielded is worth her taking this risky drug. So will weigh again a few days from now and see what she’s at. She is wanting to be close to a 10 pound loss since she’s been real good with her diet being under maintenance and consitent in the gym. But I told her any loss is good! But I would say if the loss is less than 5 pounds we probably won’t do another run with dnp since that loss may not be worth the potential effects of it. But it is up to her


----------



## metsfan4life

^^^ this. going to lose the water weight coming off and then the rest will be the desired results. even at 5-6lbs for 14days, good start to the DNP knowledge for her overall. if she handled it well, she could look at extending it a tad longer next time or if she really wants, take 1 cap for the 14 days and then 2 caps to see how she does at the very end for 3-4 days and monitor it.


----------



## Trump

Update????


----------



## Texan69

Yesterday she was down 6 pounds total
she is gonna weigh again today before her workout. Been off for 4 days now 
she’s back to normal, no more heat or lethargy. Will be running another cycle before the summer


----------



## Texan69

She’s still down 6 pounds, she’s not that happy but from my understanding it will still be working for another week and may still see some more loss in the next week or two. Personally I think 6 pounds in two weeks is pretty decent 

Been researching and cannot find a solid answer on how much time is appropriate between cycles. Anybody shed some light on that? 

Her birthday is in 3 weeks and of course she will want to drink that day and she wants to run another cycle for week before her bday but I told her that is not wise since she just ended a cycle and will want to be drinking in three weeks. Even if she completes a cycle a week before drinking I still don’t see that being very safe so she is gonna wait. I’m about to go hide them from her just to be sure hahaha don’t wanna risk anything. 

I was thinking of having her run another cycle in two months


----------



## Trump

Your right to air on the side of caution, she would probably be fine waiting 5 days then doing a week but why risk it. I would have her run low carb for a while it helped me shift the water quick. She needs to realise that 6lb will be 6lb of fat. She could lose that weight on a silly fad diet but it would be mostly water. If she goes low carb she will shed another 4lb aat a guess of water.
3 months is perfect and this is the time to keep the fat off. If she balloons back up eating cheese cake then dnp is not the answer.  DNP can only do so much without lifestyle change it’s pointless 



Texan69 said:


> She’s still down 6 pounds, she’s not that happy but from my understanding it will still be working for another week and may still see some more loss in the next week or two. Personally I think 6 pounds in two weeks is pretty decent
> 
> Been researching and cannot find a solid aanswer on how much time is appropriate between cycles. Anybody shed some light on that?
> 
> Her birthday is in 3 weeks and of course she will want to drink that day and she wants to run another cycle for week before her bday but I told her that is not wise since she just ended a cycle and will want to be drinking in three weeks. Even if she completes a cycle a week before drinking I still don’t see that being very safe so she is gonna wait. I’m about to go hide them from her just to be sure hahaha don’t wanna risk anything.
> 
> I was thinking of having her run another cycle in two months


----------



## jennerrator

Yea, is she changing her lifestyle? I mean 6 lbs can be gained back pretty easy...that is definitely a change eating lifestyle


----------



## Texan69

Trump said:


> Your right to air on the side of caution, she would probably be fine waiting 5 days then doing a week but why risk it. I would have her run low carb for a while it helped me shift the water quick. She needs to realise that 6lb will be 6lb of fat. She could lose that weight on a silly fad diet but it would be mostly water. If she goes low carb she will shed another 4lb aat a guess of water.
> 3 months is perfect and this is the time to keep the fat off. If she balloons back up eating cheese cake then dnp is not the answer.  DNP can only do so much without lifestyle change it’s pointless



thank you trump! Always helpful brother 
ya she’s been really with her diet and training 
i moved for work for about a year and she lived with her parents since I was only in town on the weekends and their atrocious lifestyle led to her gain of 20-25 pounds.  But we’re back in our own place and I’m here permanent and that should be a big help since I don’t keep junk in the house and my good habits run off on her


----------



## Texan69

jennerrator said:


> Yea, is she changing her lifestyle? I mean 6 lbs can be gained back pretty easy...that is definitely a change eating lifestyle



Yes absolutely we’ve been eating clean. cutting alcohol out no more eating out. 
Shes not on low carb or any diet in particular she’s just eating lower carb and making sure they are all clean carbs. Lowering her fat and cutting out sugar. Lifting heavy and not just focusing on the elliptical. Thinking about getting her a trainer since she doesn’t listen to my advice at the gym but I know she’ll listen to someone else. 
Still playing around with the calories to see what works with her. She’s at 1200-1300 right now. She says she feels good on that 
idk how I would die on that little food


----------



## jennerrator

Texan69 said:


> Yes absolutely we’ve been eating clean. cutting alcohol out no more eating out.
> Shes not on low carb or any diet in particular she’s just eating lower carb and making sure they are all clean carbs. Lowering her fat and cutting out sugar. Lifting heavy and not just focusing on the elliptical. Thinking about getting her a trainer since she doesn’t listen to my advice at the gym but I know she’ll listen to someone else.
> Still playing around with the calories to see what works with her. She’s at 1200-1300 right now. She says she feels good on that
> idk how I would die on that little food



lol...most of you guys would!!!

Sounds like she’s getting her shit back together..major respect for that!! Wish her the best!!!!


----------



## Trump

I got my mrs a personal trainer we would be in the gym having a full blown row cause she wouldn’t do the extra reps I was telling her to. She could do them but being female she just wouldn’t because I told her too. Got her a pt 3 times a week and she loves it does everything he says. Maybe it’s because he 23 ripped and has a great tan jenn would love him ha ha



Texan69 said:


> Yes absolutely we’ve been eating clean. cutting alcohol out no more eating out.
> Shes not on low carb or any diet in particular she’s just eating lower carb and making sure they are all clean carbs. Lowering her fat and cutting out sugar. Lifting heavy and not just focusing on the elliptical. Thinking about getting her a trainer since she doesn’t listen to my advice at the gym but I know she’ll listen to someone else.
> Still playing around with the calories to see what works with her. She’s at 1200-1300 right now. She says she feels good on that
> idk how I would die on that little food


----------



## Trump

I actually don’t see the need though for calories that low, she could cut carbs right down to keto and eat more calories with better results. However I am not in anyway an expert on diets only know myself so that’s not gospel


----------



## Straight30weight

6lbs of fat in 2 weeks is pretty damn good. She should be thrilled with that


----------



## Trump

The problem with females is they can do one of there fad diets that they have seen on tv and drop 10lb in a few weeks. What they can’t grasp it’s most of this is water they lose. 6lb of fat in 2 weeks is a huge amount. 1lb means Burning 3500 calories so for 6lb it’s 21000 calories. These numbers won’t be exact for everyone just a rough guide I think



Straight30weight said:


> 6lbs of fat in 2 weeks is pretty damn good. She should be thrilled with that


----------



## Texan69

jennerrator said:


> lol...most of you guys would!!!
> 
> Sounds like she’s getting her shit back together..major respect for that!! Wish her the best!!!!



Thank you!


----------



## Texan69

Trump said:


> I got my mrs a personal trainer we would be in the gym having a full blown row cause she wouldn’t do the extra reps I was telling her to. She could do them but being female she just wouldn’t because I told her too. Got her a pt 3 times a week and she loves it does everything he says. Maybe it’s because he 23 ripped and has a great tan jenn would love him ha ha



haha probably. Same for my girl and me. I’m like babe you can add 5-10 pounds let’s go. Or I try to get her to do some forced reps 
and the whole world comes crashing down 
She does work out harder than the average person but she is holding back for sure.


----------



## metsfan4life

Texan, Trump nailed it like usual. Just remind her that 6lbs of FAT is a heck of a difference between 6lbs of water from a fad diet. I take it shes pretty good shape overall so 6lbs is def a great thing. The leaner you are, obviously the less you have. Heavier % people can tend to lose more bc its more to burn etc, for lack of exacts. but dont let her think 6lbs isnt fantastic! thats what I worry about sometimes when people run DNP that they only look at the physical number of lbs vs how their body turns out afterwards. Heck, you can lose 14lbs in the 2 weeks and once everything settles out, its more like 10lbs once returns back to normal but the body still looks like its lost more than 14...so just keep reminding her of how good she looks  

and hell..least yall workout together. my wife when she went with me...she is a cardio nut and doesnt like the weights.


----------



## Texan69

She isn’t in bad shape as far as fitness goes but she does have about 25 to loose to be at her peak. 15 to be within “range” according to her doctor. But BMI is bs for anybody who lifts as we all know. As she does have a tremendous amount of leg muscle. i do not mind her how she is though I like a little thick. But also wouldn’t mind her back to her college size from 3 years ago she still had the giant booty but smaller everywhere else. But she is dead set on getting back to her college size even though I’ve told her I’m fine with her how she is but I’ll support her either way and help her achieve her goals if that’s what will make her happier. 
I wish she would take iniaitive and get on here and learn for herself. I got my own damn cycles to research hahaha just playing. But I’ve told her so many times she can’t rely on me to learn it all and that’s my only issue with her is relying on my to help her out which is great but I feel like it’s better educate yourself. I’m not the best at explaining or teaching nor am I the most knowledgeable person, luckily I have support from the great members at UG!


----------



## metsfan4life

lolz man she sounds like my wife in many ways. other than the getting on here and learning. she wont touch any of the stuff...DNP or Anavar. just not her thing but Im aok with that b/c she isnt a gym type of person, she does other fitness stuff like Orange Theory and cardio. fine with me, saves me money. plus she has a bad sweet tooth and goes thru phases, DNP would kick her ass if she was on it while a sweet tooth hit. but if yours is into that stuff, she would def do good to get on and read that way she doesnt think its just you saying the stuff


----------



## Texan69

metsfan4life said:


> lolz man she sounds like my wife in many ways. other than the getting on here and learning. she wont touch any of the stuff...DNP or Anavar. just not her thing but Im aok with that b/c she isnt a gym type of person, she does other fitness stuff like Orange Theory and cardio. fine with me, saves me money. plus she has a bad sweet tooth and goes thru phases, DNP would kick her ass if she was on it while a sweet tooth hit. but if yours is into that stuff, she would def do good to get on and read that way she doesnt think its just you saying the stuff



Ya my woman wants to try and anavar or Winny run but I don’t think she’s ready for that yet. So I refuse to get her some right now till she makes more progress as far as gaining lean mass without using it


----------



## Texan69

She was down two more pounds yesterday. Results still coming in.


----------



## Trump

Thats only 6 days the water still coming off few more pound to go yet



Texan69 said:


> She was down two more pounds yesterday. Results still coming in.


----------



## jennerrator

Question.....

So if you do DNP...it's no different than doing a cycle for results..........still have to train and eat properly to see results? I assume but curious if it just works if you take it and sit on ass? lol


----------



## DieYoungStrong

jennerrator said:


> Question.....
> 
> So if you do DNP...it's no different than doing a cycle for results..........still have to train and eat properly to see results? I assume but curious if it just works if you take it and sit on ass? lol



it works if you take it and sit on ass.


----------



## jennerrator

DieYoungStrong said:


> it works if you take it and sit on ass.



ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, now I see why it's taken for those reasons...but...lol


----------



## Trump

It would work even if you did **** all but if your going to take something that harsh your better getting your best bang for your buck and having a good diet and workout.



jennerrator said:


> Question.....
> 
> So if you do DNP...it's no different than doing a cycle for results..........still have to train and eat properly to see results? I assume but curious if it just works if you take it and sit on ass? lol


----------



## jennerrator

Trump said:


> It would work even if you did **** all but if your going to take something that harsh your better getting your best bang for your buck and having a good diet and workout.



Well, that's how some of us feel...


----------



## Straight30weight

jennerrator said:


> Question.....
> 
> So if you do DNP...it's no different than doing a cycle for results..........still have to train and eat properly to see results? I assume but curious if it just works if you take it and sit on ass? lol


I think the people that just sit on their asses don’t even know what dnp is or how to get it. Seems you’d kind of have to be around this shit to know about it or obtain it, which means youre probably already training.


----------



## DieYoungStrong

Straight30weight said:


> I think the people that just sit on their asses don’t even know what dnp is or how to get it. Seems you’d kind of have to be around this shit to know about it or obtain it, which means youre probably already training.



This is all true. I’ve just never heard of anyone being able to eat or train like they normally do Through a whole DNP run. You’re putting everything on hold to burn as much fat as possible in a short time.


----------



## Texan69

My girl was able to train normally the first few days, her diet was good she was able to resist the cravings and not eat extra from the hunger. Toward the end she did have to use significantly less weight at the gym just like a BB would while cutting weight for a comp. 
she was doing the same type of workouts and volume but less intensity


----------



## metsfan4life

DieYoungStrong said:


> This is all true. I’ve just never heard of anyone being able to eat or train like they normally do Through a whole DNP run. You’re putting everything on hold to burn as much fat as possible in a short time.




Eh depends. A lot of people can train normally for a bit and then start to feel it more so, so yes some people. Me...Im weird. I can easily get almost 2 weeks of solid training at high mg/day but around that 2wk end mark, i start to feel the tiredness in the gym and I pretty much cut a set out of each exercise and go from there...and dont get as good of a "pump" but again, Im weird.


----------



## metsfan4life

Texan69 said:


> My girl was able to train normally the first few days, her diet was good she was able to resist the cravings and not eat extra from the hunger. Toward the end she did have to use significantly less weight at the gym just like a BB would while cutting weight for a comp.
> she was doing the same type of workouts and volume but less intensity




Yea intensity tends to suffer the longer you go, for obvious reasons. The biggest issue with me is what you said she was able to avoid...eating extra. the hunger monster hits me hard towards the very end and when it does that, i cant go more than 3 more days usually or i will literally give in. i dont have a sweet tooth or cravings as far as foods in general, i literally eat bland food with no spices (yes my wife hates me and i have to cook hers with spices) but towards the end, Id be craving whatever candy bar i walk beside.


----------



## Trump

Sibutramine taken about 2pm helps my hunger for the rest of the day. I found cravings harder Later in the day so taking it like this worked a treat



metsfan4life said:


> Yea intensity tends to suffer the longer you go, for obvious reasons. The biggest issue with me is what you said she was able to avoid...eating extra. the hunger monster hits me hard towards the very end and when it does that, i cant go more than 3 more days usually or i will literally give in. i dont have a sweet tooth or cravings as far as foods in general, i literally eat bland food with no spices (yes my wife hates me and i have to cook hers with spices) but towards the end, Id be craving whatever candy bar i walk beside.


----------



## metsfan4life

Trump said:


> Sibutramine taken about 2pm helps my hunger for the rest of the day. I found cravings harder Later in the day so taking it like this worked a treat



Ill have to look into it. ever since my last DNP run, my hunger is insane like I cant stay full. I cant eat 8oz chicken/turkey, xlarge sweet potato, and 2 cups veggies and Im hungry again around the 1hr mark which shouldnt be happening. apples and raw veggies galore to split up my 3hr time frame


----------



## Trump

Where are the before and after nudes???


----------



## jennerrator

Trump said:


> Where are the before and after nudes???



Haven't you seen the new threads? Nothing personal but I didn't see any difference...


----------



## Trump

10lb of body fat dropped is pretty decent, and still dropping. You would need side by side before and after pics to notice properly 



jennerrator said:


> Haven't you seen the new threads? Noting personal but I didn't see any difference...


----------



## Straight30weight

10lbs of fat is quite a bit


----------



## Trump

It’s a huge amount 



Straight30weight said:


> 10lbs of fat is quite a bit


----------



## jennerrator

It's for sure different in the start body weight..we'll see if it gets kept off...hope so as she went through some unpleasant shit to do it!


----------



## Straight30weight

jennerrator said:


> It's for sure different in the start body weight..we'll see if it gets kept off...hope so as she went through some unpleasant shit to do it!


The things we put ourselves through to look good


----------



## jennerrator

Straight30weight said:


> The things we put ourselves through to look good



Yep....I can't get fuuuuuckin past 122  but extremely different reasons...........................................................................


----------



## MS1605

jennerrator said:


> we'll see if it gets kept off...hope so as she went through some unpleasant shit to do it!



This is the biggest problem with DNP. Especially with inexperienced people.


----------



## jennerrator

MS1605 said:


> This is the biggest problem with DNP. Especially with inexperienced people.



I would assume for sure...dangerous shit...


----------



## Trump

Cosmetic surgery has more risks than dnp and has caused a significantly higher amount of deaths and other complications. Taken correctly and with the correct research dnp cake be used safely



jennerrator said:


> I would assume for sure...dangerous shit...


----------



## Straight30weight

MS1605 said:


> This is the biggest problem with DNP. Especially with inexperienced people.


Biggest problem with anyone trying to lose weight.


----------



## MS1605

Straight30weight said:


> Biggest problem with anyone trying to lose weight.



Absolutely, it just kind of makes it the perfect storm coming off of DNP being completely glycogen depleted and having the ravenous carb cravings. I think that for a solid month after I stop taking DNP that is all I want to do is eat shitty foods from the time i wake up till the time I go to sleep. I see a lot of people that have no idea how to keep the weight off without drugs and then they take DNP and then they REALLY don't know what to do after the weight comes off and they stop taking DNP. 

Incredibly safe if done right and effective if done right, you just better make sure you have your diet, exercise and mental will power on point when you come off.


----------



## Gadawg

Has there ever been any long term research done on this stuff on the effects to metabolism?  It seems like most people would end up fatter after using this stuff (much like crash dieting)


----------



## Trump

Its been nearly 12 months since I used it and only reason I have extra fat is due to just coming off a bulk



Gadawg said:


> Has there ever been any long term research done on this stuff on the effects to metabolism?  It seems like most people would end up fatter after using this stuff (much like crash dieting)


----------



## Gadawg

Trump said:


> Its been nearly 12 months since I used it and only reason I have extra fat is due to just coming off a bulk



But youre a very active, muscular giant with an extreme metabolism.  I mean "normies"


----------



## Straight30weight

Gadawg said:


> Has there ever been any long term research done on this stuff on the effects to metabolism?  It seems like most people would end up fatter after using this stuff (much like crash dieting)


Yeah, but again, it’s the same as everything else. People extreme diet then think they can return to what got them fat in the first place. Or lap band surgery or gastro surgery. Dnp, ec, steroids, all that shit is nothing more than an additive to a big picture. If everything else isn’t dialed, you’re wasting your time. 

Which is why trump looks dope as ****. I’ve been taking my fat loss pretty seriously and when I’m happy with where I’m at, without any of those aids, I’ll then add it. I want to dial in my day to day without it then turn to it cuz I don’t want to put it back on!


----------



## Trump

While researching before I ran dnp I did find an article where it was suggested that dnp actually changed your body’s set point for fat. As in where your body naturally try’s to get to as the norm. I might not of explained that very well but will try and find the article



Gadawg said:


> But youre a very active, muscular giant with an extreme metabolism.  I mean "normies"


----------



## Gadawg

Trump said:


> While researching before I ran dnp I did find an article where it was suggested that dnp actually changed your body’s set point for fat. As in where your body naturally try’s to get to as the norm. I might not of explained that very well but will try and find the article



For the better Im assuming?


----------



## DieYoungStrong

Trump said:


> While researching before I ran dnp I did find an article where it was suggested that dnp actually changed your body’s set point for fat. As in where your body naturally try’s to get to as the norm. I might not of explained that very well but will try and find the article



I believe it was Dan Duchaine who came up with this theory. Same with his "satellite cells" and AAS stuff. As in - you're never the same after you have run even one cycle.


----------



## Trump

Yes for the better what I read, I can only find it mentioned in other peoples logs on forums so far but I am sure it was in something more  than a log



Gadawg said:


> For the better Im assuming?


----------



## MS1605

Gadawg said:


> Has there ever been any long term research done on this stuff on the effects to metabolism?  It seems like most people would end up fatter after using this stuff (much like crash dieting)



I have a pretty extensive list of all of the clinical trials that have been and are currently being done with DNP. I will flip through them when I get home from work tonight and see if I could find anything specifically on this topic.


----------



## automatondan

MS1605 said:


> I have a pretty extensive list of all of the clinical trials that have been and are currently being done with DNP. I will flip through them when I get home from work tonight and see if I could find anything specifically on this topic.



I'm bumping this. Did you find any articles that you think should be shared?


----------



## MrRippedZilla

DNP does not change set point. Completely different type of MOA with zero possible way for it to do so. Absolutely zero human data showing it does either and plenty of anecdotal data (people regaining all the lost weight post-DNP) to suggest it doesn't. It's nonsense. 

The impact on metabolism long term is zero. People regain the weight afterwards for the same reason they regain weight with ANY diet - habits didn't change permanently.


----------



## transcend2007

MrRippedZilla said:


> - habits didn't change permanently.



I disagree with this statement ... I quit smoking and gave up all soda's 15 years ago this coming March 30th .. and lost over 40 pounds of fat and kept it off over the period prior to start hrt ...


----------



## MrRippedZilla

transcend2007 said:


> I disagree with this statement ... I quit smoking and gave up all soda's 15 years ago this coming March 30th .. and lost over 40 pounds of fat and kept it off over the period prior to start hrt ...


I said without changing your habits, weight loss cannot be maintained - DNP or no DNP. You just pointed out that you permanently changed your habits and that lead to a permanent body comp change. So...what exactly do you disagree with? Because it sounds like you're in complete agreement actually.

I'm assuming you just misinterpreted my post. Work on that


----------



## jennerrator

MrRippedZilla said:


> DNP does not change set point. Completely different type of MOA with zero possible way for it to do so. Absolutely zero human data showing it does either and plenty of anecdotal data (people regaining all the lost weight post-DNP) to suggest it doesn't. It's nonsense.
> 
> The impact on metabolism long term is zero. People regain the weight afterwards for the same reason they regain weight with ANY diet - habits didn't change permanently.




Exactly...that's why every time some folks say how it's legit "fat" loss...as if just regular...proper....dieting / lifestyle changes doesn't really make you lose real "fat".

We all know that you lose water...but YES, you lose real fat...............by simple diet and fitness! It's that fuuuuckin simple!


----------



## jennerrator

I get it if someone is competing and have to drop some last fat....but the rest in my eyes is pure laziness!


----------



## MS1605

automatondan said:


> I'm bumping this. Did you find any articles that you think should be shared?



Sorry for the delay. I had to sit down several different times to get through everything I had. 

I could not find a single thing that suggested DNP has any permanent effects of metabolism in any way. 

I couldn't find anything really when it comes to a permanent change from DNP. Everything feom metabolism to hormones seem to go back after discontinued use.


----------



## Straight30weight

jennerrator said:


> I get it if someone is competing and have to drop some last fat....but the rest in my eyes is pure laziness!


Yeah except the same could be said for any of this. Aas, dnp, slin, hgh....


----------



## gymrat827

Diets rarely work, life style changes are the ticket


----------



## jennerrator

Straight30weight said:


> Yeah except the same could be said for any of this. Aas, dnp, slin, hgh....



Especially if folks become addicted and it’s the only time they are into fitness or look like they are in fitness!!!


----------



## Trump

DNP is just a tool just like anything else we use, as for it being lazy I would love to see someone complete a 12 hour shift in Africa then hour in the gym every day. There was no laziness going on them 10 days I can assure you


----------



## Texan69

jennerrator said:


> I get it if someone is competing and have to drop some last fat....but the rest in my eyes is pure laziness!



Guess me and my girl are lazy haha


----------



## jennerrator

Texan69 said:


> Guess me and my girl are lazy haha



Well...that’s many folks choices...lol...gets you through life, that’s all that counts!!!!:32 (20):


----------



## jennerrator

Trump said:


> DNP is just a tool just like anything else we use, as for it being lazy I would love to see someone complete a 12 hour shift in Africa then hour in the gym every day. There was no laziness going on them 10 days I can assure you



Its not just a tool .....for everyone...that’s all my point is...


----------



## Straight30weight

Texan69 said:


> Guess me and my girl are lazy haha


Apparently most of us are!


----------



## Texan69

Straight30weight said:


> Apparently most of us are!


 Wanna come over chill on my couch pop some dnp and anavar sleep all day, wake up and look at our abs? They will be so shredded


----------



## Straight30weight

Texan69 said:


> Wanna come over chill on my couch pop some dnp and anavar sleep all day, wake up and look at our abs? They will be so shredded


Is your girl gonna be there? Cuz if so, absolutely!


----------



## Texan69

jennerrator said:


> Its not just a tool .....for everyone...that’s all my point is...



I think I know wht your saying it may have just came off differently, figured you meant something along the lines off for some people it can be a crutch or an easy way out or so...something they can take without working as hard as needed? If that’s not what you meant my apologies 
but I can agree with that just like alcohol can be like a drug for some people and absolutely have it consume them and for some they can live with or without it and know when too stop etc. maybe analogy but I’m trying to paint a picture of abuse and taking things to the extreme


----------



## Trump

would that work?? :32 (18):



Texan69 said:


> Wanna come over chill on my couch pop some dnp and anavar sleep all day, wake up and look at our abs? They will be so shredded


----------



## jennerrator

Texan69 said:


> I think I know wht your saying it may have just came off differently, figured you meant something along the lines off for some people it can be a crutch or an easy way out or so...something they can take without working as hard as needed? If that’s not what you meant my apologies
> but I can agree with that just like alcohol can be like a drug for some people and absolutely have it consume them and for some they can live with or without it and know when too stop etc. maybe analogy but I’m trying to paint a picture of abuse and taking things to the extreme



lol.....it's just how we are....there's always going to be different opinions...I don't mean to make anyone think they are "losers" lol...I'm just major into working hard as fuuuck ...no cheating...I would have been a great Drill Sergent!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:32 (18):


----------



## Trump

No cheating except aas??



jennerrator said:


> lol.....it's just how we are....there's always going to be different opinions...I don't mean to make anyone think they are "losers" lol...I'm just major into working hard as fuuuck ...no cheating...I would have been a great Drill Sergent!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:32 (18):


----------



## Straight30weight

Trump said:


> No cheating except aas??


Yeah gear is ok, it’s definitely not the lazy way out....


----------



## jennerrator

Trump said:


> No cheating except aas??




lmao...if it's the only way you can stay in shape...also another personal choice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jennerrator

We can go forever on this stuff....bottom line...do what you want to do in life...it's your life ......the only folks it affects are the one's that love and respect you...

Coming here is nice to vent for sure ...but we are not always going to hear what we want or agree with....such is life and we all still survive!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PillarofBalance

Trump said:


> No cheating except aas??



She clarified her post in that she isn't saying ALL dnp users are lazy.

Call it a day on this one.


----------



## DieYoungStrong

PillarofBalance said:


> She clarified her post in that she isn't saying ALL dnp users are lazy.
> 
> Call it a day on this one.



Yeah. Everyone knows you have to run tren, slin, gh and dnp before it's close to considered cheating...

Throw in some LNE and you have Barry Bonds


----------



## Yaya

Dont let a female take anabolics..NEVER turns out well..EVER


----------



## Yaya

This guy at my gym.. hes a beast. His PRs are through the roof.. but apparently he was a full blown female until it started juicing .. fukked up my whole day.


----------



## gymrat827

Yaya said:


> This guy at my gym.. hes a beast. His PRs are through the roof.. but apparently he was a full blown female until it started juicing .. fukked up my whole day.



come to the north side shy town bars...... 

You ll be thinking this chick is fine as fuk......til you get her pants off


----------



## MS1605

gymrat827 said:


> come to the north side shy town bars......
> 
> You ll be thinking this chick is fine as fuk......til you get her pants off



Thats why I stay my ass on the Southside. None of those problems down here....


----------



## Texan69

Update on my girls weight loss. She has kept all the weight she lost on DNP off plus lost another 7 without anything.
she will be starting Lipo B shots along with phentermine once she gets down another 3 pounds. 
Her lifting has improved, have her doing real lifts now 
she’s been deadlifting for 3 weeks now 
and can hit 185 smooth for 3 reps, Bench is lagging...I think not sure what is a good Weight for women at bench for novice female but she’s hitting 65 for 6-8 reps. Dumbbells rows 35 for 10. 
Her squats were getting good 115 for 8 ass to grass but due to  some knee pain from a previous ACL tear we’ve backed it down and she hits legs press as her heavy leg lift now at 270 for 10. And on top of it she’s working while taking care of her grandmother who is on hospice but insurance won’t provide a full time nurse. So she’s kicking ass for sure!

just wanted to update y’all and brag about her progress for a bit


----------



## Rhino99

pics to verify


----------



## Straight30weight

Rhino99 said:


> nude pics to verify


Fixed it for yah


----------



## Texan69

I’ll see what I can do, I posted some teaser up the other day
if I post em they’ll be in he red might district forum


----------



## Rhino99

I'll be looking out.


----------



## Yaya

Is she still a girl?


----------



## Texan69

Yaya said:


> Is she still a girl?



I think so


----------



## Yaya

Texan69 said:


> I think so



Just he careful is all I'm saying

Thank u for ur service


----------

